# Why is it so hard to find an experienced driving mini or pony?



## Grace67 (Apr 8, 2012)

Been searching for a few months now while I'm recovering from my total knee replacement. Made the decision last year to end my riding career and take up driving and focused my search on finding a B sized mini or small pony. Though I'm an experienced owner and rider of full size horses I've been looking for a driving horse that is very safe and sane, steady and confident.....a schoolmaster of sorts that can deal with my slow movements and fumbly fingers and hesitant cues. I have a small arena at home and acres of vineyards to eventually venture out in but not until I feel very safe and secure in my abilities and my horse and yes will be working with a driving trainer all along the way. However I feel like my search is like looking for a needle in a haystack. I'd love to find an older gelding who is an experienced driver, has been hauled a bit and is used a variety of situations. It would be even better if said horse could be found within a few hundred miles of me so I could try him out in person. I'm working within a budget and I'd rather not eat away at it buying plane tickets around the country to try horses out. Does such a creature exist and can he be had for less than five figures???


----------



## My2Minis (Apr 9, 2012)

I think you can find them locally- it just takes time and watching ads, putting the word out. Because driving is less common than riding, there simply aren't as many schoolmaster driving horses out there, and people tend to hold onto them. Patience is the key- don't give up.


----------



## brasstackminis (Apr 9, 2012)

Where are you located? I know of 2 that are broke to drive and close to me... in Texas. One is a chestnut pinto and $500!


----------



## dangerranger (Apr 9, 2012)

If I were in your shoes Id talk to, in this order, Driving instructors, Driving tack sales people, Vets, and Ferriers. someone knows of a horse for you! DR


----------



## Shari (Apr 9, 2012)

I feel for you, finding those kind's of horse's can be hard. They are out there, most likely take time finding what you are looking for.

I keep flipping back and forth about riding, the mare I am riding now, even after two years doesn't like going out alone. While I still go out with her, it isn't relaxing. Was thinking of either getting another riding horse, one like Dyfra that will go out alone... but finding a horse trained to the level I want...........

Just keep searching, sooner or later the right one will come along!


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2012)

They're so much fun and takes time to get them there. Maybe people just don't want to turn loose of them


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 9, 2012)

I hear you!! That is what I was looking for. I think it is somewhat like finding a "kid safe" riding horse. There are lots of horses out there, but when one is shopping for something specific there aren't a lot to choose from. I saw many nice A size horses, but since I wanted 34-36" it was hard.

Not everyone can travel hundreds of miles or several hours to look at horses, or want to take the chance of transporting/purchasing one he hasn't seen in person.

I tried advertising for one, but got inundated with offers from far away and many in the $$$$. They emailed me unsolicited HUGE photos of their horses.

I ended up with a driving PROSPECT, and I'm hoping she works out. Getting too old for all this starting over!


----------



## Renolizzie (Apr 9, 2012)

This topic struck home for me! I have been looking for months for a miniature horse that was trained to drive. I really wanted a calm, B-sized mini gelding although I did not rule out a mare. I wanted to see and drive the critter in person before I bought. I wanted to find one that was nearby so that my trainer could help me assess the horse. I also needed a reasonable price although I wasn't trying to go cheap necessarily. My thought was that going over $1500 would start being extravagant and $2000 was probably my limit.

This proved to be a really tall order to fill in my area. A B sized mini that is calm enough for a beginner and trained to drive a cart is tough to find. Even a A sized mini that is trained to drive isn't easy to find.

I finally settled for a 31 1/2 inch little guy that is trained, although not professionally trained. I am taking driving lessons. My trainer and her dad came to help me look at him. He was so sweet and did good in the harness. I decided to buy him. He was a really good price, as well, at $500 so I can afford to have him trained by the trainer for a month or two. He is arriving with a couple of halters, a lead rope, a winter blanket, some leg wraps, a fly mask, a cart and a harness.

Since I am a beginner, I will have a great time learning with this little guy and when I am ready to, I will see about getting another horse that is larger. I will have time and experience on my side. I really want a horse that can take me down by the river and, hopefully, haul two of us on these ungraded dirt roads. This little guy won't be able to take two of us where I want to go but in the meantime I will be having a lot of fun.

On the other hand, I am not very confident yet, the little guy is sweet, my trainer and her dad thought he was great. I really will be going out by myself the vast majority of the time and Hubby may not even like riding in a cart with a tiny horse pulling it. Yeah, I know, who wouldn't love that but you never know

I am thrilled to be getting my very first horse. We are finishing the pen and shed this week. We will be picking him up next week. next week. Now, if I could only figure out how to post a picture of him.


----------



## BBH (Apr 9, 2012)

grace67....where are you? I also know of one and maybe more......but depending on where you are.....as for the total knee replacements....i had two in Dec. and was a bit reluctant to get back to driving and started slow and easy with my older gelding and then progressed to my mare.......the knee replacements are so worth it and getting out of the cart and not be all stoved up is great......

You may also check to see if there are driving clubs in your area and contact them...you never know what you will find right under your nose!


----------



## KellyAlaska (Apr 9, 2012)

I was in your shoes last summer. I had never driven a horse before and I live in Fairbanks Alaska where very few people own horses much less drive Mini's. I also had a budget around $2000. I was on the web every day looking at horses wanting to find an experienced show horse that needed a good home. I found this beautiful stallion online in CA listed for $3500. He was way out of my price range but at the bottom it stated "to an approved home only". I called up his owner and spoke with her and told her my situation and what I was looking for in a horse. She agreed that we would be a perfect match. She also agreed to come down to my $2000 budget. We flew to CA to test drive my pony and take some driving lessons from his trainer. He was perfect and we bought him the next day. Now flying him to Alaska that was a whole different story.LOL With the way the economy is right now I think most of the horse prices listed online are what they would like to get for a horse. Most horse people know that you really don't make money on horses. Most good owners will agree that when it is time to sell a beloved animal a good home will trump cash any day. Unless the ad says FIRM next to the price I think you will have a little wiggle room during the negotiation process. Good Luck!


----------



## Grace67 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for all the great responses, I don't feel so alone now and I'm patiently working my way through different horses to find the perfect fit for both myself and the horse. I'm located in northern California and though we seem to have many horse activities in our area, we don't have much in the way of driving. Have to travel at least an hour or two just to get outside the county where choices start to open up a bit and several hours more to go to various breed and driving shows. I have looked at both grade and breed show quality horses and safe and sane is still at the top of my list. I'm competitive by nature and eventually would like to get back to lower level showing or perhaps some driven dressage/ADT type stuff. I'm going to stick by my initial criteria of a mature B sized gelding with solid driving experience that is quiet and sensible. And actually I have found a handful of horses in Oregon who more closely fit what I'm searching for so maybe a long weekend trip is in order to go check some out.

BBH thanks for sharing your knee replacement story as well, I'm about 4 months out and still trying to get my bearings and taking it slow and easy but encouraged by what the future may hold once the healing is done.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 9, 2012)

Good, sane driving horses ARE hard to find. I could sell my guy many times over (but will never part with him!) I would LOVE to find a couple of reasonable inexpensive driving geldings so my friends could drive in parades and on the trail with us, even unregistered would do. Nada. I even have some nice double registered horses I would trade and still can't find anything.

I did see one unregistered gelding on Craigslist for sale but they wanted $3500 for him- I doubt I could get THAT for my guy, who is a Reserve National Grand Champion WCP horse. And he wasn't even really pretty....


----------



## CZP1 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am helping two friends look for a solid "B" sized horse. They are having a hard time finding a horse too. Though as Field of Dreams said, I could have sold my horse at least 10 times. He isn't for sale



and have turned down a pretty penny even in todays market. The problem here is that there are great horses available but not in their price range $500 max. for horse is what they want to pay.


----------



## Renolizzie (Apr 9, 2012)

Grace67 said:


> Thank you for all the great responses, I don't feel so alone now and I'm patiently working my way through different horses to find the perfect fit for both myself and the horse. I'm located in northern California and though we seem to have many horse activities in our area, we don't have much in the way of driving. Have to travel at least an hour or two just to get outside the county where choices start to open up a bit and several hours more to go to various breed and driving shows. I have looked at both grade and breed show quality horses and safe and sane is still at the top of my list. I'm competitive by nature and eventually would like to get back to lower level showing or perhaps some driven dressage/ADT type stuff. I'm going to stick by my initial criteria of a mature B sized gelding with solid driving experience that is quiet and sensible. And actually I have found a handful of horses in Oregon who more closely fit what I'm searching for so maybe a long weekend trip is in order to go check some out.
> 
> BBH thanks for sharing your knee replacement story as well, I'm about 4 months out and still trying to get my bearings and taking it slow and easy but encouraged by what the future may hold once the healing is done.


I live outside of Reno and I bet we have been looking at a lot of the same ads.


----------



## Sandee (Apr 9, 2012)

I have an old - OLD gelding (24) and I woudn't even sell him for $500. I know that things are hard now but if one of my horses is going to leave my proptery I want to KNOW they are going where they'll be appreciated and cared for. This may tick some people off but all you can afford to pay is 500 for the horse you probably are going to run into problems with all the costs that come later ....like vets, farriers, feed, and dentists.

Even the carts cost more than that so get real people. If you want a NICE/calm, well-TRAINED horse, then he's going to cost more than $500.


----------



## Grace67 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm actually a bit more realistic and expect to pay mid four figures for an experienced driving horse along with buying some quality harness and a safe and well built driving cart. Not that there aren't bargains out there but having been in QHs for many years even our oldest un-ridable broodmare wouldn't have sold for $500. On the other end of the spectrum I don't think its realistic for someone of my driving level to pay $6000+ for a national champion, I think that would be a waste of that type of horse's talents.

I'm having a harder time finding experienced driving horses even in the mid level price ranges and someone mentioned that folks hang onto horses like that and I have to agree. I have a 21 year old fjord gelding who may not look like much but is worth a million dollars to me as he is one of the safest, sanest and easiest horses to have around. My search continues.....


----------



## Sandee (Apr 9, 2012)

Good luck, Grace67. I know that I was lucky enough to find my,now older, gelding when he was only 15. He had been retired to "pasture mate" already. We bought him and put him back in shape and he taught us (hubby & me) and evenutally my daughter and now my granddaughter to drive. We paid 4 figures for him then. At sixteen he earned a reserve championship at Pinto World in obstacle driving for us. But even he could be a "handful" if you aren't used to driving. I hope you have someone to help you get started. Keep looking your "ideal" match is out there.


----------



## Renolizzie (Apr 9, 2012)

Grace67 said:


> I'm actually a bit more realistic and expect to pay mid four figures for an experienced driving horse along with buying some quality harness and a safe and well built driving cart. Not that there aren't bargains out there but having been in QHs for many years even our oldest un-ridable broodmare wouldn't have sold for $500. On the other end of the spectrum I don't think its realistic for someone of my driving level to pay $6000+ for a national champion, I think that would be a waste of that type of horse's talents.
> 
> I'm having a harder time finding experienced driving horses even in the mid level price ranges and someone mentioned that folks hang onto horses like that and I have to agree. I have a 21 year old fjord gelding who may not look like much but is worth a million dollars to me as he is one of the safest, sanest and easiest horses to have around. My search continues.....


I really would want a nicely trained horse if I was paying a lot of money. I didn't want to pay $4,000-6,000 either. I would definitely have paid more for my little guy but since that was what the nice lady who is selling him was asking [$500] I bought him for that price. It was also nice that I was able to buy his cart and harness, as well, for an additional fee so that worked out for me.

As for the price of the horse vs. paying a vet and a farrier - for me - the actually yearly cost to maintain a small horse was calculated into my decision to get a small horse basically separately from the cost to buy the horse.

I couldn't find what I wanted around this area for even $2,000-3,000 as far as size, training. age and sex of the horse.

I hope you find the horse you want.


----------



## Grace67 (Apr 9, 2012)

Reno I think you hit on a good deal for you and you've got a nice little horse to get you going and help you build skill and confidence and as long as he is happy and can do the job you ask of him, well you can't beat that.

I have two mini geldings to check out further and if they don't pan out I may just end up getting another fjord as I'm pretty happy with that breed too and even though they're bigger they are very docile and all purpose as well. I can drive them too.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 9, 2012)

I think a lot of the problem is so many people refuse to pay more than $500 for a well trained driving horse; therefore, people that have one that they would sell for $1500 to $3000 don't even bother to advertise--they just keep the horse. I've been in Minis for ten and a half years now and from the start I found it incredibly discouraging that trained driving minis sell for under $1000. I remember seeing ads for $300 to $500 (and of course I don't remember or even know how well those horses were actually trained) and then one day I saw one advertised for $800. I thought now that's more like it, then I read the ad closer & saw that price included his cart. There's no way I'd let any of our trained geldings go that cheap.

If you can find a nice dependable driving horse for $500 then you'll have found a good deal, but I don't think anyone should expect to find one for less than $1000 and I see no reason why one shouldn't be worth double that at least....and that's without a cart & harness.


----------



## susanne (Apr 9, 2012)

Neither Grace 67 nor Renolizzie said they were LOOKING for a horse in the $500 range.

Renolizzie said that she was looking for a driving mini in the $1500-2000 range, but FOUND one for $500.

It seems people are getting bent out of shape because someone else OFFERED their horse at that price.


----------



## Renolizzie (Apr 10, 2012)

susanne said:


> Neither Grace 67 nor Renolizzie said they were LOOKING for a horse in the $500 range.
> 
> Renolizzie said that she was looking for a driving mini in the $1500-2000 range, but FOUND one for $500.
> 
> It seems people are getting bent out of shape because someone else OFFERED their horse at that price.


That is very sweet of you, Susanne, but I wasn't taking it personally and I think someone on this thread somewhere said they had friends looking in the $500 price range. I really do think that there has to be a reasonable limit to what I will pay for a pet since I have no interest in breeding or showing and just want to enjoy living out in the wide open spaces of the west with my little horse trotting smartly down our dirt roads Having said that, I think a well trained, sound horse is worth some reasonable amount of money.

I also have decided that lessons are well worth the investment in time and money. And it has been a huge investment in time since my trainer is an 1 1/2 hours away. I am on the road for over 3 hours total and then there is the lesson itself which means that much of a day is gone.

When I started this process I just didn't realize how few horses there are that are trained to pull a cart. I guess I didn't think it was common since this is cowboy country but still... So, it is a bit frustrating to be looking, contacting the local club, talking with the trainer and others, reading the ads and then not finding a critter that is suitable that is close enough to drive out to see in person.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 10, 2012)

susanne said:


> Neither Grace 67 nor Renolizzie said they were LOOKING for a horse in the $500 range.
> Renolizzie said that she was looking for a driving mini in the $1500-2000 range, but FOUND one for $500.
> 
> It seems people are getting bent out of shape because someone else OFFERED their horse at that price.


Susanne, I believe the comments are referring to the post where CZP1 says:



CZP1 said:


> *I am helping two friends look for a solid "B" sized horse*. They are having a hard time finding a horse too. Though as Field of Dreams said, I could have sold my horse at least 10 times. He isn't for sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one was referring to Grace67 or Renolizzie.



Minimor said:


> I think a lot of the problem is so many people refuse to pay more than $500 for a well trained driving horse; therefore, people that have one that they would sell for $1500 to $3000 don't even bother to advertise--they just keep the horse. *I've been in Minis for ten and a half years now and from the start I found it incredibly discouraging that trained driving minis sell for under $1000.* I remember seeing ads for $300 to $500 (and of course I don't remember or even know how well those horses were actually trained) and then one day I saw one advertised for $800. I thought now that's more like it, then I read the ad closer & saw that price included his cart. There's no way I'd let any of our trained geldings go that cheap.


I agree with you. In a way the minis do themselves a disservice by being so easy to train as it means any yahoo thinks they can put a harness on their little gelding (stallion, more likely), teach him to pull something and call him "trained to drive." Hey, it was easy, it only took a week! Why _not_ price him cheap??



And then since potential buyers see "trained driving minis" going for $500, they think "why should I pay $1,500 for this one when I can get that one for so much less?" Then folks with better trained horses are forced to drop their prices to get them sold and boom- you can't get squat for your priceless gelding. It's so depressing!

The other side of that coin is that folks who can train their own (or think they can) see no reason to spend lots of money on a finished driving horse. They just buy that cheap prospect and train him up themselves and then sell him cheap when they need to. Why bother shelling out big bucks for fancy-smancy stuff unless you're into big-time showing?

Folks who bought one of those cute little horses for their kids also tend to dump them (and their equipment) for cheap just to get rid of the feed bill when the kids move on. It all adds up!

In 4-H or most larger breeds geldings are highly valued as performance animals and are worth their weight in gold! Not with the minis. To geld a stallion is to make him unmarketable according to many people and training him to drive is a last-ditch effort to make him worth something or "get some use out of him." Those who know how great a trained gelding is will hold onto him rather than sell him for far less than he's really worth and so you'll rarely see him on the market. If he IS sold, he'll probably go by word of mouth long before an advertisement hits the internet. That's why it's important to network when you're looking for a horse like this.



Renolizzie said:


> When I started this process I just didn't realize how few horses there are that are trained to pull a cart. I guess I didn't think it was common since this is cowboy country but still...


The part of the country you're in can make a big difference. Here in the Pacific NW there are MANY well-trained driving minis, but that's because we live in an active combined driving area with several big AMHA/R driving trainers in residence as well. Due to the sheer volume of available driving horses their prices are well within the range you've discussed and often lower as they are not a rarity. Now that doesn't mean they are high-quality horses or that they've had high-quality training for that price, but they'll drive and they're sound and quiet. From what other forum members in cowboy country have said finding a miniature in your area who can not only pull a cart but was trained to do so properly is a bit more of a venture and I wish you the best of luck on it. You may be better off looking out of your geographic area via the internet and having a cheaper horse shipped for the same total price you were willing to pay for a more expensive local horse.

Leia


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 10, 2012)

Renolizzie said:


> When I started this process I just didn't realize how few horses there are that are trained to pull a cart. I guess I didn't think it was common since this is cowboy country but still... So, it is a bit frustrating to be looking, contacting the local club, talking with the trainer and others, reading the ads and then not finding a critter that is suitable that is close enough to drive out to see in person.


You will look hard to find a driving horse in cowboy country, for sure. I networked with my trimmer and personal horse acquaintances for 3 months. One good trained driving horse for $1500 in my size came up within 150 miles. I wasn't crazy about his color, then he went to a show that weekend and placed awesomely so his owner withdrew the sale offer!

Craigs List and internet horse sale sites were not productive. I sort of gave up on Craigs List after viewing "studs" and miserable looking bred mares, as I was not into rescuing, but looking for a good working horse.

I ended up buying a "prospect", which is always a gamble.

I agree, lessons with a good trainer are fantastic!


----------



## ckmini (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a wonderful 6 year-old driving gelding we've been trying to sell for about 6 months now, He's been shown all over the midwest, is 1 stakes win shy of his country pleasure HOF. Calm, safe, enjoys his job and pinto too. Can hardly get any interest in him, priced at $1,500 -1,800 range.

I think it's not only hard to find a good driving horse, but it's also hard to sell them. We as exhibitors need to continue to promote the miniature driving horse.


----------



## Grace67 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hobbyhorse23 and Susanne thank you for your thoughts, I felt the discussion was getting off track with regards to price. I don't believe I mentioned anything about that in my original post and was a bit discouraged to see things head off in that direction.

I'm an experienced horsewoman who has owned and shown QHs for many years so I think that I'm well aware of the value of horses and what their training and show experiences are worth, not trying to diminish minis whatsoever. My lament was that I simply cannot seem to find many (if any) well trained and experienced driving minis or even small ponies within several hours driving distance of where I'm located. The ones I've found online at greater distances either were priced very much beyond what I feel comfortable paying as a newbie to the breed and for what my intended purpose is or they do not have as much training and experience that I feel that I need at this point. Also it seems tough to get folks to send decent video and pics and to answer my questions so I can decide whether or not to spend a weekend driving (or flying) somewhere to check out said horses.

Renolizzie you and I could be twins! I really just want a well trained, well mannered horse to learn with while I take lessons and gain more experience and to eventually enjoy driving with. I've ridden several different disciplines in my life and would never once think NOT to take lessons nor to find an appropriate horse for what I wanted to do. Both are invaluable.

I'll admit that right now I'm at a crossroads of whether I want to pursue this further or to bite the bullet and attempt to go back to riding again.


----------



## CZP1 (Apr 10, 2012)

I posted about the friends looking for the $500 mini. You can't find a good driving horse (IMO) for $500 with the equipment. That is what I am trying to help my friend find (good luck). Sorry to get off topic. I no longer ride due to back trouble and enjoy driving more than riding. I think it make take some time but you will find the right horse. I only do trails and some local driving club activities. I have a blast with my mini who is 36.5 inches. I had a riding horse too while I have my minis but in the long run for me I prefer the driving.

Good Luck in your search and keep us posted when you find the perfect one!


----------



## Sandee (Apr 10, 2012)

Grace67 said:


> ................
> 
> Also it seems tough to get folks to send decent video and pics and to answer my questions so I can decide whether or not to spend a weekend driving (or flying) somewhere to check out said horses.
> 
> ...


You've hit the nail on the head with the fact that mini owners do NOT know how to promote or think that it's not worth the trouble and money to promote the sale of their horses. There are good horses out there. Finding them is the hard part.

Don't give us just yet. If you were looking for a well trained riding horse you wouldn't just look around your neighborhood and expect to find it. I too was experienced in QH showing and I have to say that converting to minis wasn't something I was overly thrilled about. My knees gave out for the type of riding I was doing. I was lucky that my sister lives in another state and was able to look where she was located as well.

After I got my gelding and he taught us to drive, I went to a show (sorry I've repeated this story may times here). I entered in trail or obstacle driving as trail was what I loved with my riding horse. This old boy went along la, la, la until he saw the cones and then, I swear, I saw a light blub go on. "I've done this before", he thought; and off we went. He was troting as called for but much faster than before. It felt like we were flying. Zip, zip in and out with me barely touching the reins.  Then he slowed for the wheel between the poles. I know my face must have reflected my surprise, in fact, my eyes were probably popping out. I know this because I turned to see the judges as I left the arena. They were laughing so hard they nearly fell off their chairs. It may have looked funny but we did the course perfect and we won the class. I was HOOKED on driving from there on.

Now I drive everything from a western pleasure 32" to a small Modern Shetland that nearly swept the Park Harness classes last year.

Keep Looking!


----------



## Grace67 (Apr 10, 2012)

*as luck would have it just got an email from someone who has a nicely trained and shown 10 year old 35 inch gelding and have some video of him......could someone here give me some feedback and your thoughts on him? PM me your email addy and I'll forward the clip via email.*


----------



## Renolizzie (Apr 11, 2012)

Grace67 said:


> *as luck would have it just got an email from someone who has a nicely trained and shown 10 year old 35 inch gelding and have some video of him......could someone here give me some feedback and your thoughts on him? PM me your email addy and I'll forward the clip via email.*




Yeah!!! Nice to have a lead on a little guy coming your way. I am totally unqualified to help you look at your video but I am very excited for you. Carting is so much fun. Best of luck and I thought this was a great topic.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 11, 2012)

I think part of the problem is how do you price something that is "worth their weight in gold"? I think MANY of us on here own minis that would be just what the OP is looking for but they are NOT FOR SALE. We had someone contact us recently looking for a nice, safe driving mini and that was the answer we gave, but we did provide a name of someone else who had one for sale. I liken it to the bomb-proof kids pony that can take any kid through short stirrups. Around here (CT) such a pony would be worth plenty.


----------



## earthchild (Apr 12, 2012)

I guess in a way, we are lucky. Twice a year they have a BIG horse sale, focusing on driving horses. There is everything from Drafts to Minis, and believe me, when you see them driving thru hundreds of people, you know they are good driving prospects. This is about an hour and a half away from us. We then have the Mt. Airy miniature horse sale, the oldest continuously operating miniature horse sale in the world. At the last sale, I about broke my husbands arm trying to get him to bid on a B size registered drop dead handsome app stallion that they used for birthday parties and driving. I believe he went for $350.


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 13, 2012)

You get what you pay for and thats what people don't understand. having met a few horses that came through that sale in NC... you couldn't PAY me to try to drive one, not without someone paying a handsome life insurance policy on me first. I am sure there are some good ones... but the ones I have met are quirky at best or there's not enough drugs in the world to keep them sane.

Karen


----------



## Margo_C-T (Apr 16, 2012)

I agree with targetsmom and Karen(Jetiki).

Margo


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 16, 2012)

Now I have found some Awesome ponies in the 500$ range, but they either need a bit of a tune up or they have a quirk or two that are easily manageable, or will iron out without too much trouble. But again, thats putting more money in the pony/mini etc. I am not saying they aren't out there, but what I am saying is that it will take a LOT longer to find one at a lower price than putting a little more money into it most of the cheap ones that have tack with them, the equipment isn't worth much, this is from personal experiences.


----------



## Renolizzie (Apr 16, 2012)

Jetiki said:


> Now I have found some Awesome ponies in the 500$ range, but they either need a bit of a tune up or they have a quirk or two that are easily manageable, or will iron out without too much trouble. But again, thats putting more money in the pony/mini etc. I am not saying they aren't out there, but what I am saying is that it will take a LOT longer to find one at a lower price than putting a little more money into it most of the cheap ones that have tack with them, the equipment isn't worth much, this is from personal experiences.


That is is kind of what happened in my case. I got a mini at a good price and I bought him because he is really sweet and already likes pulling a cart and is trained, just not professionally trained. I probably will end up sending him out for training and that will add a fair amount to the cost of the little guy. There just haven't been very many horses for sale nearby [so far there have been 3 and 2 of them were already sold when I called] that would be suitable for a beginner. The trainer, the current owner and I all felt that this mini would be a good horse for me so I went ahead and bought him.

He is sound, nice looking, very sweet, calm, from a good breeder [[the trainer knows her] in Washington state and has been treated well all of his life so the pluses are what made me buy the horse despite a couple of minor minuses. He's really fairly small at 31 1/2 inches and he isn't professionally trained although he does drive nicely.


----------



## Sandee (Apr 16, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with one that small. The only drawback being little is that he won't be able to "move out" (have a lot of action) because there just isn't enough leg on them. They can still be good driving horses. I have one that's just under 32" and he won a National title.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 18, 2012)

Minimor said:


> I think a lot of the problem is so many people refuse to pay more than $500 for a well trained driving horse; therefore, people that have one that they would sell for $1500 to $3000 don't even bother to advertise--they just keep the horse. I've been in Minis for ten and a half years now and from the start I found it incredibly discouraging that trained driving minis sell for under $1000. I remember seeing ads for $300 to $500 (and of course I don't remember or even know how well those horses were actually trained) and then one day I saw one advertised for $800. I thought now that's more like it, then I read the ad closer & saw that price included his cart. There's no way I'd let any of our trained geldings go that cheap.
> 
> If you can find a nice dependable driving horse for $500 then you'll have found a good deal, but I don't think anyone should expect to find one for less than $1000 and I see no reason why one shouldn't be worth double that at least....and that's without a cart & harness.


I think you hit the nail on the head. I have an unregistered mini "B" size gelding that is trained (not show trained) to drive, and behaves well, and good with kids. He could be registered pinto, people are looking to pay UNDER $500. So, we are just keeping him, because he is worth way more then that to us. He is going to teach US a thing or too, I bet!


----------



## Sandee (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a registered one 32" that even has a National title and has been listed for a year at $1500 without even an inquiry. I refuse to "give" him away so gelded him and the grandkids will show him this year.


----------



## Christie (Apr 25, 2012)

I am also( well was!) looking for the larger B size mini ( even slighyly over and doesn't need registration) that has a quiet disposition, doesn't need to be finished just most of the ground work behind, hitched and going nicely, can be green and needing miles, preferably mare. I'm looking( was) for something specific in color and conformation. I have/had a flexible budget ( and willing to pay for the right horse), depending on level of training and experience. I never knew it was a "sin" to look for something specific. BOY! did I get raked over the coals yesterday by a seller. I've sold horse, I try very hard to not be a pain. I have been offended, and having a time letting go of it... and that bothers me as much as anything. Sorry, I'm hoping a little venting will help me let go! If i don't find my dream driving mare or second choice gelding, then I don't need another equine in the barn. I have a beautiful sensible fella that is coming along nicely even though slowly as I'm doing his ground training myself, and I have to do it on days there is little else going on, as I have to limit my activities each and everyday. There is some driving I would like to do this fall and my fella won't be ready. I was looking at adding another.. I've changed my mind after yesterday, I may never work up the nerve to ever make another inquiry!



I'll just move my goals back a year! That's easier!



WOW!!! and may I say UNREAL!!!!


----------



## Lori W (Apr 25, 2012)

@Christie - don't let one bad apple spoil the whole bunch! As a buyer, you have a right to be specific about the horse you want to buy. It's your money and, more importantly, a long-term commitment to the horse you buy. If the seller doesn't have what you're looking for or it doesn't feel 'right' - move on. There are many sellers out there and most are going to be willing to work with you. You'll find a seller that has the horse you're looking for. Don't give up and best of luck on your search!


----------



## Christie (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you Lori! I really appreciate the encouragement... It's good to know someone feels I have a right to look for what I want... Thank you!!! It sure knocked the wind out of my sails.. I'm one that can take critism. It might sting a bit, but I can take, then, improve my outlook and learn from it...but this was just a slam and I truly feel unwarranted and just plain wrong! Thing is; I think she has what I was looking for but I would NEVER deal with this lady....never! It bothers me the most that it bothers me. It isn't fun to be wrongly accused by someone you don't know, it's like what gives her the right ???...all I did was asked for a picture and if the gelding was driving. Her ad was very nonspecific and no picture....she sent me info on two others she had available, that did not meet my search list, then got furious I wasn't interested in either of the two she sent me info on... She's right about one thing... Life is TOO short!!! I guess I needed a little more venting




... hope I'm done now!!!... I think I'll give the search a vacation and wait and see.... pushing my goals back a year is more and more appealing!



Thanks again!

Christie


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 25, 2012)

Christie, it sounds like this woman has issues of her own going on right now and was probably "venting" when she chewed you out! I'm sorry you ended up being her target but try not to let it bother you. There are too many other good sellers out there who know better than to screw their horses out of a good potential home by being rude.

Leia


----------



## New mini (Apr 25, 2012)

I had problems too when I was looking for my mini. I had a lead from my vet on a person who has minis that drive and was an experienced breeder and also had many driving shows under his belt. I made an appointment to go see what he had. Well I was told once I got there that this mini was the only mini I would be able to drive since I was new to driving. If I purchased another mini I would always have to have someone with me while driving. I did not like the looks of the mini but drove him anyway. I could hae fallen out of the cart and the mini would have gone to the man owing him at the time. I walked away from that mini and explained to my husband that I could and would find a mini that listened to me and that I liked and connected with. I found Lance a few months later and have him since Oct. I drive him on my own in a barn full of large horses where no one knows how to drive. So do not let one person get you down. Keep looking for what you want and that mini will be out there for you.


----------



## Christie (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you Leia and Nancy... I'm relaxing.. feeling better! The encouragement is very much appreciated and was needed!


----------



## Grace67 (Apr 25, 2012)

Christie I'm so sorry to hear of your experience in trying to buy a suitable mini mare. I have to admit I've been met with a few folks who are less than pleasant to deal with via emails when inquiring on driving minis for sale. I tend to ask a lot of questions, probably because I've owned a few horses in my life and have some physical issues so getting a "feel" for a particular horse upfront is important to me. I live in an area in northern California where mini drivers are few and far between and good driving instruction is even farther away so I'm wavering on which direction I want to go. I really wanted to give driving a try especially with my new knee replacement doing so well but I'm worried that I won't have much support or quality instruction when I need it most starting out and that's bringing the excitement and enthusiasm for trying a new discipline down for me. I had found a really nice B sized gelding recently that I like very much but I don't know that I can do right by him as his owner prefers him in a show home and though I'd love to show that's a ways down the road for me too. I have an empty stall and money to spend and not sure of the direction I need to go.

My best wishes to you on finding what you want, at least you know what you want so don't give up!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 25, 2012)

I've been toying with the idea of moving to Northern California for awhile now...sounds like maybe I've got some new friends waiting if I try it!






Leia


----------



## Grace67 (Apr 25, 2012)

Leia please do move to our part of California!!! I know that Becky who posts on here is near my area and I sure could use as much moral support as possible if I get the driving gelding I'm looking at


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 25, 2012)

Grace67 said:


> Leia please do move to our part of California!!! I know that Becky who posts on here is near my area and I sure could use as much moral support as possible if I get the driving gelding I'm looking at


Either of you two got two or three spare stalls?? Boarding is hard to find around there!

Leia


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey, you know where I live - I'd find stalls for Kody & Turbo!


----------



## Becky Horat (Apr 25, 2012)

Leia......I think you visited Mendocino County recently.....which is pretty close to us. Would be great to have some support in our "neck of the woods."


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 26, 2012)

Christie, that's sad. Good buyers are hard to find, I'd be estatic if someone emailed specific questions on the ones I have for sale, unlike the email I got yesterday: "Where is it located?" IT???? My filly is not an IT! Not to mention, my town WAS in the ad! I never even replied.


----------



## Christie (Apr 26, 2012)

@ Grace67... I do feel your struggle in this search, you do need to hang on and keep searching. At least I have other driving options here at home. I have a couple little ones, that I drive on the flat/track ( we live in steep up and down terrain) and the grandkids love them, well I do too! I'm not a petite person, so I'm wanting that sensible, natural quiet minded, larger B mini or small pony for more distance, some trail and eventually would like to do some local driving events/outings and ADS events. The little A minis drive great and I have a older solid driving little mini that he thinks, he could take me to the ends of the earth but I won't work him as hard as he thinks he can. I wish we lived closer I would let you borrow him for a bit. He's a very good teacher. I also have a very zippy Shetland( gelding Modern lines/grade pony) that drives great, but does best in arena type driving. Not a beginners pony. OR I'm sure he would do well in Marathon driving, something challenging for him, but that's not the direction I want to go. I'm getting past wanting the pony full zeal, age and health does that. I'm looking to home him. He was in another driving home for almost 2 years, then came back to us. For whatever reasons, I know it was a great home, but he has come home with pasturing issues and just isn't safe with the smaller equine. I'm not wanting to add pastures and separations. We had them years ago but have been making everything simple where we can...but saying that if the perfect home doesn't come we will do what we need to do. He was born on our farm, he's our baby, we'll keep him and the little ones safe. They're ours and it's our commitment.

I also mentioned to this current seller that I have some health consideration ( the reason I needed most of the ground work done and the natural quiet minded pony, not hot ( she said my comment "hot" was confussing, she didn't know what I meant by that- really?), that really set her off. She seems to think if someone has health considerations they need to concentrate on themself and they don't need horses. Ok, since when should we let health consideration rob us of all our interests and joy! That adds to depression, gotta live and gotta find fun! Why not work with the abilities and around the disabilities. ...right?



oooppss.. I found a little more venting! LOL I'm a good one to tell you not to give up....but keep on looking!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 26, 2012)

Christie said:


> The little A minis drive great and I have a older solid driving little mini that he thinks, he could take me to the ends of the earth but I won't work him as hard as he thinks he can.


You might be surprised- the ones with work ethic like that usually CAN take you to the ends of the earth and seem to be built like iron!! We always get after the big horse people for not giving our horses enough credit but it's important that we do as well.



That said, a B mini is still probably a good idea for you and I admire the concern you show for your horses' welfare throughout your entire post. Kudos!







Christie said:


> ...she said my comment "hot" was confusing, she didn't know what I meant by that- really?...


Yep....this woman is an idiot. Definitely her issues and not yours on this incident!



Becky Horat said:


> Leia......I think you visited Mendocino County recently.....which is pretty close to us. Would be great to have some support in our "neck of the woods."


Send me a message on Facebook (my LB PM box is full) if you know of somewhere to keep the horses. Seriously, there are NO ads on Craigslist for boarding in that area!



Dontworrybeappy said:


> Hey, you know where I live - I'd find stalls for Kody & Turbo!


Aw, you're sweet Karen! I'd love to be near you and your awesome horses if it weren't for the fact that you live in Norco! LOL. I don't think constant heat, dust, and Santa Ana winds would suit me any better than the constant rain up here does.



Thank you though.





Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 27, 2012)

My goal when I first started breeding was to raise driving horses because that is my passion. I'planned to breed horses that would make good driving prospects, raise them, train them and sell them as finished or well started. It costs money to breed, raise and train a horse but no one seems to be willing to pay for all that. I don't think anyone can afford to lose substantial amounts of money on horses that they sell. I have been reduced to selling unfinished foals only to see some of them ruined by poor handling. My main reason for deciding to get out of breeding. If you buy a foal you can expect to put the same amount of time and money into them to end up with a finished horse.


----------



## Littlegoesalongway (May 11, 2012)

I agree...it is hard to find the well broke ones.

When I started looking (I was also new to miniatures), I emailed every member of our provincial miniature club, told them what I was looking for (something either broke or at least well started that would be suitable for combined driving). Got some great leads, including some that I didn't think I'd be interested in but went and looked at everything anyways and am sure glad I did!

The horse I ended up buying was a lucky find. At the time, he wasn't something I even thought I wanted! I'd arrived at the breeder's place to look at prospects and green started horses. After visiting for awhile, they thought I might be a good fit for Rowdy and pulled him out to show me. He was a stallion, little smaller than I thought I wanted (32"), had lots of show experience but hadn't been hardly touched in at least a year, and he wasn't advertised for sale. They pulled him out of his pen, scruffy & hairy, marched him through a paddock of mares & foals (he squealed once when a mare came after him with ears pinned). They harnessed & hooked him without hesitation and drove off. Within 30 seconds he blew out, went right to work, and showed off his lovely floating 'big-horse' movement (I call him my mini-morgan) which I had yet to see in a mini. I was sold. They agreed to geld him. Now Rowdy has turned into everything I had wished for and then some.

So in this market, don't discount going to look at something just because it's not the right colour, size, sex or experience because you never know where the opportunity may take you!


----------



## Grace67 (May 11, 2012)

Well I believe my search is over! I just purchased a very lovely, experienced driving/show gelding who is pretty to boot and he'll be arriving to me around June 2. I'm so excited and nervous and can't wait to get him home.


----------



## Sandee (May 12, 2012)

Congratulations! Of course we'll need pictures.


----------



## New mini (May 13, 2012)

congratulations. I am sure that you will have lots of fun driving him. Keep us updated


----------



## Jules (May 15, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 18, 2012)

Congratulations!!

Leia


----------

